# Opinion please



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've found a chi that is beautiful, the breaded sounds good and I have conversed with her a fair bit via email. She seems nice a knowledgable. She's KC registered but a bit higher than my price bracket. They're 143 miles away but they are willing to deliver the puppy as she is a licenced pet courier. I wondered what people's opinions are on the pup and whether she is worth the money. Also, if I am unable to visit how am I best able to make sure that I'm getting the right pup for me and that my money is going to the right place (they want a £200 deposit)

Here is the puppy: 










And here is the information from the advert:

Gorgeous litter of 3 chocolate parti boys and 1 choc sable parti girl pup.

Dad is lilac tri and mum is chocolate tuxedo. Parents have been tested for luxating patella.

Pups have been vet checked and will leave microchipped, with an extensive puppy pack and a lifetime of advice.

Ready next month, now available for viewings. A £200 deposit will secure the pup of your choice.

Choc tuxedo boy pup - £875
Choc pup with white collar - £875
Choc sable parti girl - £875
Choc pup with most white on - £975


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Melissa, she's adorable! And more importantly she comes from a good breeder. I'm not sure if this is standard in England, but when I found Leo, his breeder was 5-6 hours away (depending on traffic) so I requested vet referrals, previous buyer references, photos of mom and dad, ect. I didn't meet Leo until the day I brought him home. To be honest, at that time he wasn't exactly my favorite puppy, there was one puppy I wanted so bad from a show breeder who kept changing her mind on whether she was going to sell him or keep him and finally she decided to keep him so I was heart broken. And then I found Leo, who of course was cute but I really really loved his breeder. She knew her stuff and took such amazing care of her dogs! The quality and temperament of her dogs really show when I see other chihuahuas, even when comparing to my other two (who I wouldn't trade for the world). He Is bred to standard and has a wonderful disposition which to me is more important than looks. That being said, ur puppy is beautiful and if her breeder is great, she sounds like "the one!!!"


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

She looks lovely! Will she stay chocolate if they say she is choc sable? I'm not expert at all but just wanted to say she's very cute and the breeder sounds good to me. 
Why do u think one of the pups dearer than the others??


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

What a pretty, pretty girl - I love her colour & markings. Can you ask her to send you a side profile shot so you can see her head at all?

If it's any help, I bought 3 of mine from the same breeder sight unseen without a worry in the world - being psychic helps a bit though, the pics of the boys just screamed at me ..."I belong to you, and you belong to me". I had made my decision in a nano-second, it was actually quite overwhelming, and there was never any second thoughts or doubt in my mind about them. 

The 3rd pup that came from them, tiny MidgeyMoo, I didn't get the same "rush" and in fact had to come in here to ask for opinions as I got no "I'm yours message" whatsoever and found her completely unattractive looks wise, compared to my boys. I went ahead based on what the girls here said and I'm so glad I did because she's the apple of everyone's eye - as in her pack, and everyone who encounters her.

I spent all day yesterday looking for chocolates, I adore them, & that's what I was after when I found MidgieMoo, hmm, perhaps that's why I was so undecided.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

She is gorgeous. May I ask what breeder she is from? I find the price ok considering she is KC registered and her parents actually got tested for LP. I have seen puppies beeing far more expensive.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I do like the chocolate coloured ones. In fact she was my favourite from the bunch before the breeder told me which one she was. I will certainly ask for more info if my OH agrees on the price but he thinks she's too expensive. 

Any psychic messages coming through to you about whether she is mine? 

Zorana - did you have an idea of his temperament before you got him?

I don't know if she would stay chocolate. I'm not sure what chocolate sable is or why she is it and the others aren't. I was also wondering myself why one is more expensive. 

I really need to learn how to do this multiquote thing!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rocky said:


> She is gorgeous. May I ask what breeder she is from? I find the price ok considering she is KC registered and her parents actually got tested for LP. I have seen puppies beeing far more expensive.


I dont know if the breeder has a website or anything but her name is Joanna Elliker.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kinda, Jennifer told me how the parents temperaments were so I just went with that and what other buyers said about their puppies from Leo's mom and dad.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I do like the chocolate coloured ones. In fact she was my favourite from the bunch before the breeder told me which one she was. I will certainly ask for more info if my OH agrees on the price but he thinks she's too expensive.
> 
> Any psychic messages coming through to you about whether she is mine?
> 
> ...


Ye chocolate is act my fave colour in chis but there's hardly ever any here for sale! She's beautiful but ye I'm not familiar with the colour chocolate sable and whether she will stay that colour or not, maybe someone will kno 

It would make me nervous to pay that amount of money and not have seen her, but as the others said they have done it and we're happy, I think as long as its from a good breeder then it should be fine  

Ye I don't get the price diff on one of the boys, usually it's the females are dearer than the males in a litter, so I'm not sure why they have made one of their males a diff price! Chis are soooo much dearer in England than they are here too.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Haha, I sure wish it worked like that, but unfortunately not.

I believe she'll stay chocolate without a doubt. Sable is merely the inclusion of black hairs that can be vary in the length of the black in individual hairs i.e. tips only, more of the hair or the whole hair mixed in with an underlying colour. 

Some sable puppies will lose the black hairs altogether and others will keep them. If you look at the before & after pics of my boy Oliver, as an adult he has a deep red coat with a black overlay so he went through a massive change from being a mottley looking puppy.

There's also a gal on here who had a really sabled young 'un but as he grew up he lost most, if not all of his black - was that DogsInTheDesert? She put up comparison pics.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Really? I wonder why since you're relatively close. It's a shame since your girls are so gorgeous too. 

If anyone's interested I googled her name and found her on the kennel club assured breeders list.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Haha, I sure wish it worked like that, but unfortunately not.


Darn! It was worth a try!! Thanks for the info


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Ps do u think it's the other puppy with the white blaze that is the more expensive one? I'm just thinking this as he looks to have the shortest muzzle of the litter maybe that is why she's charging more!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I picked Chloe out and put a large deposit on her without meeting her first. I spoke extensively about Chloe with the breeder. She had a sister and I decided on Chloe solely based on what the breeder said. I felt comfortable with the breeder, but I wouldn't get one without meeting unless you were 100% comfortable with it. I had a great experience, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I love her coloring. It would be nice to see her profile shot. Also, have you seen pictures of her parents?

I put a $300 deposit down on Gemma without meeting her based off of what the breeder told us about her and what her parents looked like. I was just in love with her pictures. I admit I got a little worried that I rushed into it when we were on the train there, hoping I had not made a mistake, but the moment I laid eyes on Gemma I knew she was mine and perfect for me!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chocolate sables won't have any black hairs, (genetically impossible) she will be shaded with darker chocolate rather than being solid chocolate.
The difference in price should reflect the pups quality, you would expect to pay more for a possible show/breeding quality puppy than a pet quality one. 
I like the look of this litter, and the breeder sounds nice, but I too would worry about sending £200 to someone I have never met...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If the breeder is responsible, then I'm all for it, the pups are adorable there is no question about it.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

They're so beautiful! I love the one with the badger like stripe.
Excited for you! However I personally wouldn't buy though without seeing.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Has she sent you any photos of the parents? Or any photos that don't look 'set up' like in a home etc? Agree with others I wouldn't send any money up front unless you are very sure about the breeder & that the puppies are hers! 

(Sorry to sound off putting but have seen people scammed before!
I once saw an ad for a puppy that was MINE and in no way for sale - Someone had 
just taken the photo off the net!)

On the other hand they look very sweet, nice litter of chi's


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

would love to see a pic of the parents


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Cream Chi's said:


> Has she sent you any photos of the parents? Or any photos that don't look 'set up' like in a home etc? Agree with others I wouldn't send any money up front unless you are very sure about the breeder & that the puppies are hers!
> 
> (Sorry to sound off putting but have seen people scammed before!
> I once saw an ad for a puppy that was MINE and in no way for sale - Someone had
> ...


Oh my god really?? I can't believe someone had a pic of ur pup on an ad! 
I have seen loads of scam ads with pics of pups I'd seen on google, they had clearly copied and pasted, a lot of them are so obvious too as they are set up pics, as u mentioned. 

But great advice to ask for parent pics as well as pup pics!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Chocolate sables won't have any black hairs, (genetically impossible) she will be shaded with darker chocolate rather than being solid chocolate.
> The difference in price should reflect the pups quality, you would expect to pay more for a possible show/breeding quality puppy than a pet quality one.
> I like the look of this litter, and the breeder sounds nice, but I too would worry about sending £200 to someone I have never met...


Hey thank u for clearing that up! I was never sure what choc sables were before  
Ye thats why I was thinking that maybe the puppy that's dearer prob has a shorter muzzle and better head shape, maybe he's also smaller than the others, I know a lot of breeders like to charge more for tinies. Just thought it was strange for one out of 3 males to be more expensive as opposed to the female in the litter!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

IF this is a great breeder, and by all correspondence, it seems to be, then I wouldn't worry about sending a deposit. If she just is advertising them, then I wouldn't wait too long, or she will be gone. I sent Bonnie's breeder the money in total before I got her! She was so tiny the breeder didn't want to send her til she was a tad bit bigger. This breeder was in Oregon, and I am in Illinois!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh and if you are going to pay anything for her before seeing her ask to pay through pay pal. It will cost a small fee, but PayPal will help insure the transaction. That helps you on the off chance it is a scam.


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Great advice everyone, thanks. I knew I could count on you guys! I think she is a good breeder because It came up with her on the kennel club assured breeders list. Her Facebook also came up with a picture of her holding a chi. She was very nice in the emails and gave me lots of info. I'll probably ask if she can get a video of the pups intact ign and obviously I'll want to see pictures of the parents. I think I'm going to ask her to see any documentation she has and if she's in touch with any past people who have bought their puppies. She said the mum is one they bred themselves so hopefully i can get a pic of the grandmother too. If they get tested for luxating patella should she have any documentation to prove it? Thanks guys!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Oh my god really?? I can't believe someone had a pic of ur pup on an ad!
> I have seen loads of scam ads with pics of pups I'd seen on google, they had clearly copied and pasted, a lot of them are so obvious too as they are set up pics, as u mentioned.
> 
> But great advice to ask for parent pics as well as pup pics!


Ohh yes it was a big shock!!! I emailed the site with puppy ads on and they removed it asap!


----------

